# TUG Watch List



## SunLover2 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello - I love the Tug Watch list and I receive emails notifying me of new postings ... like this:

Hello from TUG,
This is an automatic email notifying you that one of the Timeshare Resorts you have configured in the TUG Resort Watch List has been updated! To view your watch list simply log in to:

http://tug2.com and click on the Resort Watch List link in the My TUG section.

Is there a way to know which item is "New"?  Some of them are highlighted w/yellow, but I can't keep track and I have to go through all the "new" highlighted ones to figure out which ones I haven't looked at yet.
Any help appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Sandy (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi, 
Great question. I recently discovered the "new post" link so that I don't have to go through everything each time I sign on.

I am not familiar with the watch list. Something new to learn about!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2014)

there is currently no way to distinguish...but it is on the to-do list.


----------

